# [Verkauf] Steamaccount mit CoD Black Ops und Left4Dead2 UNCUT



## Flamongo (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo verkaufe hier meinen *Steamaccount* mit den Spielen

*Call of Duty Black Ops  

und

Left 4 Dead 2 UNCUT
*

Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein angemessener---->  *Preis 30,99* *Euro*

[Link entfernt]

Account ist weder gesperrt noch irgendwie anders "vorbelastet".

wenn ihr mit Paypal zahlt, bekommt ihr die Zugangsdaten noch heute und könnt gleich losdaddeln.

Gruß

*nikiedit:* _Thread geschlossen und User verwarnt_


----------



## Farragut (21. Dezember 2010)

es ist immernoch verboten, einen steam account weiter zu verkaufen...


----------

